# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Is it possible to WILD  with insomnia

## Redrooster

I don't think I have true insomnia but I have bouts where i can't sleep. No stress and my mind is calm and quiet. It's like my I'm ready to sleep but my brain won't make the switch. I usually try a montra or SSILD to fall asleep but it doesn't work. But My body will  twitch, like it's trying to go to sleep but It cant. I was wondering if   in these instances of no sleep ,Would WILD work, since my mind is awake and it's seems like my body wants to sleep?

----------


## Redrooster

Does anyone have an opinion on this? Or any experience with insomnia and WILDs?

----------


## Valis1

I am not so sure that would be a good time to try a WILD, I imagine if you are trying to go to sleep you have already been awake for a while, so it is not likely you will go directly into the dream state.

Disturbed sleep can sometimes result in lucid dreams, but it depends on the situation. If you have not slept in a long time once you do start dreaming they may be more vivid and longer than usual due to the rebound effect.

----------


## Redrooster

For experiments sake, and since I'm up not sleeping. What would be a good technique to try to see if it's possible ?

----------


## Sageous

If you're not going to go to sleep, Redrooster, you're not going to be able to do a WILD. This is because you need to fall asleep in order to complete a WILD (and have your dream).  I know that sounds obvious, but it seemed worth mentioning.

WILD really works best when you are fairly able to get back to sleep, _after_ you've already slept for several hours and did a WBTB.   When your body finally falls asleep at the beginning of the night, you will very likely drop into a long period of NREM, when it is very difficult to maintain lucidity while waiting for a dream to start.

Also, since SSILD is actually a WILD technique, you've already been attempting WILD's.

----------


## Redrooster

Thanks guys for the guidance. Although disappointing, I appreciate the info.

----------


## DreamSwimmer

> Does anyone have an opinion on this? Or any experience with insomnia and WILDs?



Yes I do. I have (slight) insomnia-like you. I also WILD. I'm still in the learning stages of figuring out what works for me. 

It's also goddamn hard at first. DILD is fairly easy but you can never get real consistency. Mastering WILD allows you to lucid dream when you want. If you have trouble sleeping like me, then you have to map out the sleeping process. I write in my dream journal every morning an analysis of the night before, e.g. how long did it take to fall asleep, what technique was most effective, the various stages of falling asleep...

I find that recording all that down helps with figuring out how to get to sleep. Once you know how to get to sleep WILD is straightforward, presuming you have the strength of awareness to cling on.

I'm still working on it, and it'll probably take many months.

----------


## Redrooster

Thanks dreamswimmer. Repeating montras and ssild cycles usually work for me to fall asleep but not on these nights of insomnia. What techniques have you found work for you both achieving wilds and falling asleep?

----------


## DreamSwimmer

The key is not to be too aware. This sounds strange but I've found the hard way that if you try to WILD and you're constantly repeating mantras there's a 95% chance that you'll just stay awake. If you're tired before hand it's ok, but on nights that we're insomniac-its impossible.

It's much easier to fall asleep than WILD (I guess that's saying something). Try this:

1) Lie on any side and count to 300 (on the out breath). As you exhale feel yourself sink deeper into the bed. This won't put you to sleep, unless you are lucky. If it does put you to sleep (happened to me only once), you'll enter a lucid dream automatically.

2) Once you have counted to 300, you should be feeling heavy. If you are feeling uncomfortable you can just roll over at this stage. I think the biggest misconception with WILD is that you have to stay still. It's not true at all. 

3) Now, you should notice vivid hypnagogic imagery. We're not looking for the colourful lights and patterns (schema) here. We're looking for the deeper imagery, where the schema forms actual images. Just watch this.

[If you can't see any imagery then you're going to have to do more counting. It's the easiest way to get to this stage (because the mind is automatically occupied). If you have thoughts popping up like crazy, that's fine too. Listen to them. But don't really 'bother' judging them or interfering with them. Take the mindset that it's too much effort and you're too tired. Surprisingly, it works.]

4) If you watch the imagery then you will find yourself falling asleep. You wont notice it however. At this point, you do want to stay still. Eventually (from 5 minutes to 30 minutes-depending on you) you'll feel "shockwaves." If you have WILDED before you may know what I'm talking about. For me its usually a loud hiss in my ear, like a pulse. This means you are on the right track. Just keep watching the imagery, and keeping absolutely still. 

5) If you have strong awareness, you will remain aware and enter a lucid dream. If you don't, that's OK, you'll fall asleep. Either way the insomnia is gone.

----------


## Redrooster

Thanks for the tips. I'm definitely going to try this. I have not technically wilded  but while doing the ssild cycles I've have vibrations and other strange stuff happen but I can't get past the "stuff and I haven't made the transition into the dream yet. 

In my last lucid I did seek out my unconscious and asked it why can't I sleep? Unfortunately I barely got the question out ,when I suddenly woke up. Have you ever sought out information as to why you have insomnia?

----------


## Redrooster

Thanks for the tips. I'm definitely going to try this. I have not technically wilded  but while doing the ssild cycles I've have vibrations and other strange stuff happen but I can't get past the "stuff and I haven't made the transition into the dream yet. 

In my last lucid I did seek out my unconscious and asked it why can't I sleep? Unfortunately I barely got the question out ,when I suddenly woke up. Have you ever sought out information as to why you have insomnia?

----------


## DreamSwimmer

Unfortunately I'm not that advanced yet! One day I definitely will though.

----------


## ahmedoy

can you please help cause i cant get past the images or i hypnagogia i once had one of a man kick me i felt it saw it and heard it but cant get past that what sould i do  iam a litttle insomniac

----------

